# Cajun turkey injection sauce



## dmack (Jul 9, 2009)

Forgot to ask for this on my Meatwave post-does anyone have a good cajun turkey injection sauce recipe? I plan on just basting with garlic butter maybe with a little cajun seasoning in it. And yes, I will be brining.

dmack


----------



## planeguy (Jul 9, 2009)

This is what I used for my deep fried turkey which works well. Last time around I used a smoked habanero hot sauce instead of Franks Hot Sauce - now I love spicy but the after effects - WHHHHHOOOOO!!

1 can of College Inn chicken broth 
2 tablespoons of garlic powder or 2 ounces of garlic oil
1 tablespoon salt 
4 tablespoons of favorite hot sauce 
1 teaspoon cayenne 
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 9, 2009)

After work I'll get ya the one I use dmack, perty good, we do bout four turkeys over Thankgivin an Christmas.


----------



## creative rock (Jul 9, 2009)

this is one I have used for my fried turkies... Adjust to your tastes, it is a good starting point.
*INGREDIENTS:*

1 cup lemon juice 
3 tablespoons Old Bay 
1/2 cup olive oil 
1 cup chicken broth
½ cup white wine
1/2 cup butter 
3 tablespoons onion powder 
3 tablespoons garlic powder 
3 tablespoons cajun seasoning 
2 teaspoon Tabasco 
2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
*PREPARATION:*

Combine all ingredients in a saucepan. Heat until butter is melted. Stir and continue heating until sauce is very liquefied.  Before injecting it is a good idea to strain the marinade before injecting, to avoid clogging your injection needle

Hope this helps, enjoy!
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 9, 2009)

Be careful when using butter and/or margarine.  The cold meat can solidfy it and it can clog the syringe.  Instead, try using oil or broth.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 10, 2009)

Here ya go:


Fried Turkey Marinade


By Tip Piper of Hillbilly Vittles

1 Pkg Good Seasons Italian Salad Dressing
2 Tbs Salt
2 Tbs Creole Seasoning (Louisiana Brand)
2 Tbs Worchestershire Sauce
1 Tbs Tabasco Sauce
1 Tbs Celery Seeds
1 Tbs Cayenne Pepper
2 Tbs Garlic Powder
2 Tbs Onion Powder
1 tsp Lemon Pepper
2 tps Greek Seasoning (Cavenders Brand)
1 Can (14 ½ oz) Chicken Broth
1 tsp Meat Tenderizer
1/3 C Honey
¾ C Apple Cider
Inject turkey, let marinate for 24-48 hours. Sprinkle turkey with apple rib rub.

Yer skin is gonna get dark, from the sugar, it ain't burnt, boy do these taste good!


----------



## memphisbud (Jul 10, 2009)

1 Stick of Butter
1/4 cup olive oil
1 2 oz bottle garlic juice
1 2 oz bottle onion juice
2 Tablespoons your favorite cajun seasoning

combine all in saucepan on low heat until butter is melted, let come to room temp, then inject.


----------

